# Free live webcast from Montreal Jazz Fest tonight featuring Brian Setzer!!!



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

We are very excited to present this great outdoor show live from the Montreal Jazz Fest!


Come and join us at 9:30 pm 

Brian Setzer Orchestra - Montreal Jazz Festival by TD Canada Trust


----------

